# Harrys first day at school tomorrow



## hkk1970 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi everyone, am really anxious as its Harrys first day at school tomorrow. Am dreading handing over the responsibility of his diabetes to someone else.

However, he is on a pump and the school want us to go in at snack time and lunch time for a few weeks until they are confident they can do it themselves.

My main concern is that they notice when he may be hypo and test him ; being only 4 he may not tell strangers he feels unwell though I have drilled into him that he must tell them..

Any calming thoughts anyone !!

Helen


----------



## Redkite (Sep 10, 2013)

Helen I am still nervous at the start of every school year and my son is now 12!  But it sounds like you have been very thorough preparing for his school start and the school staff sound accommodating.  I'm sure it will be fine.  Best tip is to keep good communications with the school staff, it's a learning process for them . And keep your phone with you at all times lol!  I still do this as well of course.

Hope Harry has a fun day!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 10, 2013)

hkk1970 said:


> Hi everyone, am really anxious as its Harrys first day at school tomorrow. Am dreading handing over the responsibility of his diabetes to someone else.
> 
> However, he is on a pump and the school want us to go in at snack time and lunch time for a few weeks until they are confident they can do it themselves.
> 
> ...



Hi Helen,
it sounds to me as if the school are very proactive as asking you to go in until they are confident. This works both ways, you can go in until you are confident 
Can you do a bullet point hypo card so they know what to look for and how to treat?


----------



## Ruthie (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi Helen!

How exciting! Milo started on Monday.  You may well find that they test him more often as they will be worried to miss something.  I went into to pre-school last year in the same way you will be going in. We'd planned for a week and they told me not to go in on the Thurs and Fri as they felt OK. Luckily, he is going to the primary the pre-school is affiliated with so this year the pre-school ladies are doing the training.

You will only be a phonecall away and this will only be new for a few days. 

xx

I wrote a list of signs to look out for in the care plan and the teacher and TAs all have copies


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hope Harry has a good first day tomorrow


----------



## hkk1970 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone, he had a great morning. I shed a few tears on the way home after dropping him off. Guess what, his levels were the best they had been in ages, 7-9 all day !!!!

Back for another half day Thursday then all day Friday.....

Helen


----------



## Redkite (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm so glad it went well . Did Harry enjoy himself?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 12, 2013)

hkk1970 said:


> Thanks everyone, he had a great morning. I shed a few tears on the way home after dropping him off. Guess what, his levels were the best they had been in ages, 7-9 all day !!!!
> 
> Back for another half day Thursday then all day Friday.....
> 
> Helen



Fantastic news Helen, hope you are feeling less stressed now.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 12, 2013)

Glad it went smoothly . My daughter has her first full day today (with PE too!) after a week of half days. I really don't know what to do with myself


----------



## hkk1970 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, he really enjoyed it. Came home with a lovely picture . He was really tired today though. The reception teacher thinks they will all be asleep tomorrow afternoon when they all do their first full day. And we had another reading of 7.7 ....We are pretty stable through the day but his levels just shoot up from 8pm at night, think we need to up his basal.. any thoughts?

How daft is this though, I went in to show them how to adminsiter the insulin through his pump and I was shaking !! 
Am not used to having an audience ..

Full day tomorrow and I am off work, what am I going to do all day , apart from worry..

Hanmillmum, hope all goes well, am not looking forward to p.e days either. Im hoping he doesnt pull his cannula out when he attempts to take his jumper and t shirt off !

helen


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 12, 2013)

hkk1970 said:


> Hi, he really enjoyed it. Came home with a lovely picture . He was really tired today though. The reception teacher thinks they will all be asleep tomorrow afternoon when they all do their first full day. And we had another reading of 7.7 ....We are pretty stable through the day but his levels just shoot up from 8pm at night, think we need to up his basal.. any thoughts?
> 
> How daft is this though, I went in to show them how to adminsiter the insulin through his pump and I was shaking !!
> Am not used to having an audience ..
> ...



Hi - PE was fine, just half an hour this morning and fairly low key from what I heard. Pleased it's morning as it means no additional testing for her, routinely anyway.  Her BG's started to dip from mid-afternoon with full day so will have to tweak basal for tomorrow and see how she fairs.

I would advise to make sure you have plenty to occupy yourself with tomorrow or you will drive yourself daft! Plus lots of micro-pore for PE   TC


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 13, 2013)

How's Harry's few days been this week?

Hope it went well


----------



## hkk1970 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi Laura, he has had a great time thanks. Think it was a bit too long a day today, he fell asleep on the sofa when he got in. The school have been great, did their first blood test alone this aft. Am still going in at lunchtime to do his pump insulin but am happy to do that. He was high at bedtime tonight so thinking must have been the excitement so have had to correct him before bed whereas usually he is between 4 and 8. Full week next week!!!!! Hopefully I will be a little calmer.
Helen


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 13, 2013)

hkk1970 said:


> Hi Laura, he has had a great time thanks. Think it was a bit too long a day today, he fell asleep on the sofa when he got in. The school have been great, did their first blood test alone this aft. Am still going in at lunchtime to do his pump insulin but am happy to do that. He was high at bedtime tonight so thinking must have been the excitement so have had to correct him before bed whereas usually he is between 4 and 8. Full week next week!!!!! Hopefully I will be a little calmer.
> Helen



Awwww bless him!


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 13, 2013)

Helen, my daughter used to sleep for an hour on the sofa after school for the first two terms of full days.


----------

